# Honda Touch-Up Paint



## EastCoast

I just purchased a Honda HS928TA in September and used it yesterday for the first time on the 18" of snow the hit Long Island yesterday.

The machine was amazing, as I expected, cut thru the snow at the EOD so nicely!

Quick question.... Since I'm very meticulous with my machines, does anyone know the proper OEM color for this machine for the future:

08707-R280 Power Red
08707-R8 Bright Red


----------



## BOSMECH

Check with your Honda dealer or do a google search.
So the Honda works great, I have been thinking about getting a Honda since I have 2 Honda lawn mowers for 12 years that start on the first pull every time.
So you can see why I would want a Honda, tell me more on how it does.


----------



## bwdbrn1

I can attest to how well Honda's snowblowers work as well, at least the model I have. I've got an HS622TA, which I've had since new in 1999. While it doesn't necessarily start on the first pull like the HR214 mower does, it hasn't taken any more than 3 at the beginning of the season.


----------



## EastCoast

Bosmech,

The Honda HS928 is an amazing machine, one start pull each time. I purchased the tracks version and it turns very easy on the snow, three different pedal-adjustable auger heights and could throw snow up to 50 ft. I had an Ariens 624 for 6 year and it worked fine except at the EOD where I would always have to rock it back and forth to get it through the heavy wet plowed snow. Yesterday the Honda made it thru 2 ft of heavy plowed snow without an issue, you really have to love the hydrostatic transmission.
I would highly recommend the HS928.

Here is a photo: Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums - EastCoast's Album: Honda HS928TA - Picture


----------



## BOSMECH

I need to get one now after seeing that picture.


----------



## blairbuc

East Coast , I'm in the same boat. Just bought a new Hydro 13hp track Honda. Had a scatch in it when new. Trying to find the paint code thru Google searches is impossibe. I think the paint code for the red on a current Honda Snowblower lies between these 4 Honda Red Colors. Which one is it - dunno. I which I did or someone did. 


1) Honda Paint Color R136 Diana Red ( Honda)
2)Bright Red R8 (Honda Paint) 
3) 08707-R280 Power Red ( Honda)

I found one post where a guy explained how to dismantel and grease the Arbor and claimed the OEM touch up paint was R136 Diana Red then at the end of those posts another came in and claimed the correct color code for Honda was 08707-R280 Power Red ... My dealer wasn't much help. Maybe you buy both cans. If you google those codes you will find the paint a myriad of on line stores for about $11.95 + freight. 

So two guys think they know the paint code - which one is right , well I hope one is but both of them could be wrong. So next step is calling Honda Central and hope some Tec there can look up the actualy paint code - if you find it drop me an email. 

Blair


----------



## bwdbrn1

If I read this pdf from Honda right, the Bright Red is used on snowblowers.

http://www.hondapowerequipment.com/pdf/Accessories/ml.repap44a.paints.pdf


----------



## blairbuc

bwdbrn1

I think you got it. I found this site, but clearly did not read it carefully and missed the Bright Red entirely. I think you nailed it but what I will do is see what another dealer comes up with from their parts department and see if they also choose the Bright Red over the other Honda Reds. Regardless of the other posts I have seen over which Red Honda uses for the SnowBlower, I have put your find in my number one choice now. Tomorrow I will attempt to contact Honda Central and see if they confrim. If they can't - I'm going with your Bright Red. 

Thanks

Blair


----------



## A12

Bright Red R-8 is the one you want. Recently bought some. Honda Part #HON8707-R8

Thanks


----------

